# Hitch Hiker!!



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

My Fiancé rescued this little fellow from getting killed on the road at lunchtime. He was crossing a busy main road and Luke pulled in and lifted him. There was no lake or water in sight just a construction site so Luke made contact with a wildlife conservationist who directed him to a lake not too far away. The little fellow was delighted to see water and happily swam away


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

OWH how lucky for him that your fiancé was there to rescue him, I had some turtles when I was a child I loved sitting watching them. he is quite old by the looks of the size of him.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes he was very lucky. 1 year ago exactly today Luke was hit by a car and today he rescues this little guy from the same fate. 
I used to have 2 terrapins when I was a kid and they were gorgeous. They grew so big and my dad ended up building a pond outside for them. They laid eggs 2 years running but unfortunately they never hatched.
I'm glad this guy is safe now and a little jealous I didn't get to see him in real life


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

That is a lovely coincidence and I am so happy Luke and Lucky survived. Karma to you .(Because I can't give Luke Karma):laughing::laughing:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow that is so lucky that your fiancé rescued the turtle from being run over by a car... I am glad he had some water before he went home to his turtle family.. He is cute we have them here to in the wild... Thanks for sharing..Turtles are so beautiful up close i have held one and had a little penny turtle for a pet when i was a kid..


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

LynandIndigo said:


> Wow that is so lucky that your fiancé rescued the turtle from being run over by a car... I am glad he had some water before he went home to his turtle family.. He is cute we have them here to in the wild... Thanks for sharing..Turtles are so beautiful up close i have held one and had a little penny turtle for a pet when i was a kid..


Thanks Lyn


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I can see why you are in love with your Fiancé -- what a great guy!
Since he rescues animals and goes to the effort of finding a wildlife conservationist to determine the best place to set the turtle free, he is a definite keeper in my book! :thumbsup:

The pictures of the turtle are great and I'm so glad Luke was able to rescue the little guy. Hugs to you both. :grouphug:*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *I can see why you are in love with your Fiancé -- what a great guy!
> Since he rescues animals and goes to the effort of finding a wildlife conservationist to determine the best place to set the turtle free, he is a definite keeper in my book! :thumbsup:
> 
> The pictures of the turtle are great and I'm so glad Luke was able to rescue the little guy. Hugs to you both. :grouphug:*


Haha thanks Deb yes I think I'll hold onto him alright


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Now that was quite the adventure for both your fiancé and the turtle!
I'm glad everything worked out for the best. :2thumbs:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad your fiancé was able to rescue the little guy! Sounds like a happy ending for Mr. Turtle and Luke proved his heroic worth as an animal saviour :bowrofl:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

How awesome is that....tell Luke "well done"...


----------

